
Ask HN: What would you like to see in a domain portfolio management tool? - NetOpWibby
I actually posted what I&#x27;m working on in another thread asking all of HN what they were working on. I realized I should probably ask in my own thread about my upcoming product.<p>I&#x27;m working on V2 of my domain portfolio management system (you can check it out here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;beachfront.digital). It&#x27;ll be free during beta, after which it&#x27;ll be $11&#x2F;year.<p>I have CSV import&#x2F;export working for those currently keeping track of their domains in a spreadsheet. When adding new domains into Beachfront, there&#x27;s a WHOIS search run on the backend and the registrar&#x2F;expiration fields are automatically filled in. Price is manual entry but when you do, you&#x27;ll begin to see how much money you spend per month&#x2F;year and by TLD on domains.<p>I&#x27;m just trying to add value any way I can while also eliminating friction points. I&#x27;m hoping that domain management and personal analytics will be appealing to people.<p>Is there anything you would like to see?
======
greatNespresso
Not quite the same as your project, but this may still interest you maybe :
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/park-
io](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/park-io)

~~~
NetOpWibby
I've heard of them, thanks for sharing!

